# Photo Tournament: Urban Nature



## Glliw

Pretty sure this one hasn't been done, if so, I'll change it.

Basically, any photo that depicts both a natural and a civilization aspect.  say, a building and a frog in the same picture.  I'm sure you get the point.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.






See, has buildings,grass, water, birdies, etc.  things from both nature and from urban scenes.  

Use your imagination.


----------



## Fatback

Will this work?

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4358124830_54d1d6b790_b.jpg


----------



## Glliw

Well, last i checked, asphault wasn't natural and birds aren't man made, so it technically works. lol


----------



## Fatback

alright just making sure


----------



## Calibretto

http://pic.leech.it/i/c9adb/85902675concretesl.jpg


----------



## speedyink

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs42/i/2009/058/6/d/A_little_later___by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4356003927_e46516c24f_b.jpg


----------



## ddelaud

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c309/ddelaud/tourney1-2.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

We need 5 more


----------



## FairDoos

Arr wait for me and my epic camera phone! 

EDIT: Here we go..

http://i50.tinypic.com/slgr36.jpg


----------



## FairDoos

Ramomar said:


> We need 5 more



4 now


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> Will this work?
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4358124830_54d1d6b790_b.jpg



Its like an army there all in ranks O_O


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> Its like an army there all in ranks O_O



haha I never looked at it like that.


----------



## FairDoos

Im so getting an SLR after i pay stop paying for my driving lessons & tests.


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> Im so getting an SLR after i pay stop paying for my driving lessons & tests.



What kind of camera do you have now? The one I posted was taken with a Fujifilm S1500. It doesn't take a $500+ camera to take a great picture.


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> What kind of camera do you have now? The one I posted was taken with a Fujifilm S1500. It doesn't take a $500+ camera to take a great picture.



Sony Ericsson K850i 

Haha i know its a phone but its as close to a camera as i got.


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> Sony Ericsson K850i
> 
> Haha i know its a phone but its as close to a camera as i got.



lol If you're just starting out I would go for an SLR-Like. Going from a phone camera to an SLR seems like one heck of a jump.


----------



## Glliw

Fatback said:


> lol If you're just starting out I would go for an SLR-Like. Going from a phone camera to an SLR seems like one heck of a jump.



Might as well make the full jump anyways though.  Otherwise, you're just wasting money if you intend to get more later.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll get an image up soon.
Keep on getting delayed and I can't choose one either lol.


----------



## Fatback

Glliw said:


> Might as well make the full jump anyways though.  Otherwise, you're just wasting money if you intend to get more later.



If you know that you will use it and not just get bored with photography and keep adding on to you're camera then yea. For someone that isn't sure they even wont to do it and just wonts to try it out then don't spend so much money on it. Also if it is just everyday pictures something you wont to carry around with you everywhere then an SLR is not for you(Really neither would an SLR-Like be).


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> lol If you're just starting out I would go for an SLR-Like. Going from a phone camera to an SLR seems like one heck of a jump.



True that but i was hoping of taking photography at college and we have to use SLR's so i thought heck why not get some practise now?


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> True that but i was hoping of taking photography at college and we have to use SLR's so i thought heck why not get some practise now?



oh yea that would be a good idea. You don't wanna look like a noob when you get there


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> oh yea that would be a good idea. You don't wanna look like a noob when you get there



See now you get me  Haha


----------



## FairDoos

Glliw said:


> Might as well make the full jump anyways though.  Otherwise, you're just wasting money if you intend to get more later.



Good point..

Its like buying a a GPU saying oh ill buy a 4850 for temp and then ill buy a 5890 may aswell put the money towards the best


----------



## speedyink

FairDoos said:


> Sony Ericsson K850i
> 
> Haha i know its a phone but its as close to a camera as i got.



Couldn't have picked a better phone for a camera though 

I love mine, it's great when I don't have my camera with me.

Also, make the jump.  I was stupid and went SLR-like instead of saving up, and I'm regretting it because I still want one soooo bad


----------



## ScottALot

Glliw said:


> birds aren't man made



Srs?


----------



## vroom_skies

Would this work?


----------



## ScottALot

I think that'll work

off topic, somewhat: Can someone recommend me a 100-200$ camera that is SLR-Style and is very easy to use for camera noobs?


----------



## Fatback

ScottALot said:


> I think that'll work
> 
> off topic, somewhat: Can someone recommend me a 100-200$ camera that is SLR-Style and is very easy to use for camera noobs?



You should start your on thread you would probably get more help.


----------



## Ramodkk

Three more entries, come on people!


----------



## vroom_skies

There has been plenty of time, lets get this show on the road.
Man, was that a good brownie.


----------



## Respital

vroom_skies said:


> Would this work?



How is this urban nature? I could see if it was a closer shot on the boat but it's mostly grass and water...


----------



## vroom_skies

Respital said:


> How is this urban nature? I could see if it was a closer shot on the boat but it's mostly grass and water...



"Basically, any photo that depicts both a natural and a civilization aspect"
...grass is natural and boats aren't...


----------



## ddelaud

vroom_skies said:


> There has been plenty of time, lets get this show on the road.
> Man, was that a good brownie.





brownies rule.  end of discussion.


----------



## aviation_man

One mo?


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice, let's get this going!


----------



## FairDoos

aviation_man said:


> One mo?



Would this even count as Urban Nature?


----------



## Ramodkk

Yes, there's natutre (a tree) and signs of urban civilization (shack & bridge)


----------



## vroom_skies

I think it's time man. Lets get this started.


----------



## FairDoos

Ramomar said:


> Yes, there's natutre (a tree) and signs of urban civilization (shack & bridge)



Wouldnt exactly call it urban though? Owell thats just me GL


----------

